# Quiet down a drum set



## wavemaster447 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi!

I'm currently the sound tech at a church retreat, and the theatre at the camp is small and acousticly horrible - there's a overhang on the stage projecting the sound straight out at the audience, and the drum set is HORRIBLY overpowering... I need a way to lower the volume without comprimising tone too much... and hopefully without damaging the drum set  We have no drum shield, and the concert is tonight at 9:00 PST... quick advice is appreciated!


----------



## erosing (Sep 12, 2009)

Have any rugs laying around?


----------



## Soxred93 (Sep 12, 2009)

Have you inserted a sweater or jacket into the bass drum? That usually helps to quiet down that drum...


----------



## wavemaster447 (Sep 12, 2009)

There's already a pillow in the bass drum, and there's a rug on the floor under the kit... would a rug stood upright against the back wall help deaden the sound at all?

Question... I remember hearing something about using gaff tape on the back edge of the cymbals to quiet them... does that make sense at all?


----------



## museav (Sep 12, 2009)

wavemaster447 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm currently the sound tech at a church retreat, and the theatre at the camp is small and acousticly horrible - there's a overhang on the stage projecting the sound straight out at the audience, and the drum set is HORRIBLY overpowering...


Can't let this one pass. Sounds like you are saying the acoustics are not appropriate for your use. That does not mean they are bad, in fact it sounds like they may be good for some applications. Just like many things, acoustics are application driven and while there are certainly some conditions that are undesirable for any application, not supporting a specific use, especially one that may not have been considered or a priority when the space was built, does not necessarily make the acoustical environment bad.

It won't help with kick but you might want to try something like these, Pro-Mark Drumsticks. Or use an enclosure like this, Perdue Acoustics Drum Booth - Drum Shield Kit.


----------



## wavemaster447 (Sep 12, 2009)

museav said:


> Can't let this one pass. Sounds like you are saying the acoustics are not appropriate for your use. That does not mean they are bad, in fact it sounds like they may be good for some applications. Just like many things, acoustics are application driven and while there are certainly some conditions that are undesirable for any application, not supporting a specific use, especially one that may not have been considered or a priority when the space was built, does not necessarily make the acoustical environment bad.
> 
> It won't help with kick but you might want to try something like these, Pro-Mark Drumsticks. Or use an enclosure like this, Perdue Acoustics Drum Booth - Drum Shield Kit.


 
Im looking for something i could hopefully make in the next few hours out of stuff i have lying around...


----------



## DaveySimps (Sep 12, 2009)

The more cushy stuff you have around to absorb the sound, the more it sounds like it will help you. You thought of a rug on the wall should help. Theatrical draperies and acoustical panels in the venue would help as well.

~Dave


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Sep 13, 2009)

Have a very imposing man stand being the drummer with orders to smack him when he goes from playing to pounding 

Give the drummer smaller sticks, power rods, or brushes. A musician must learn to adjust his dynamics to the requirements of the ensemble, the music, and the room. Now would be an excellent time to start the process.


----------



## wavemaster447 (Sep 13, 2009)

Survived the concert, and it sounded pretty good too! turns out that 100 people stage rushing is a pretty good sound dampener for the set... thanks for all the advice everybody!

P.S. Timmy - we ended up putting a little 40 watt light light on the end of a dmx dimmer right on the drummers stand, and we flashed it whenever he started to get rediculously loud. We only used it during rehearsal though, even his pounding sounded pretty good during the concert


----------



## Dillon (Sep 13, 2009)

Hire a better drummer.


----------



## deadlygopher (Sep 13, 2009)

If I have a monitor mix for just the drummer I'll back down on the volume a bit when they get too loud. They'll often get a bit quieter to compensate.

Occasionally drums that are "too loud" aren't actually producing too much sound pressure, but the sound they are producing lacks clarity. A bit of tasteful reinforcement of the drums can sometimes make them seem quieter and sit in the mix more cleanly. 

I typically find that when I have the band mic'd I can make vocals sound clearer and louder. I tend to mix a bit louder, but you can get a lot more clarity out of the band if you have a PA that can handle it.


----------



## tkroeker (Nov 11, 2010)

or simply get better amps for the wimpy Guitar Players. Loud drummers are good to find they usually keep better time.


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 11, 2010)

tkroeker said:


> or simply get better amps for the wimpy Guitar Players. Loud drummers are good to find they usually keep better time.


 

I will have to politely disagree, most of the drummers that i know the ones who are excellent performers and can keep time better are the ones who know how to control their hits. Another thing have you tried to mix a band who's drummer is so loud that no matter what you do to the placement of mics you always pic up the drummer?


----------



## museav (Nov 11, 2010)

tkroeker said:


> or simply get better amps for the wimpy Guitar Players. Loud drummers are good to find they usually keep better time.


I'm with Duck on this. I've worked and played with drummers who were plenty loud but couldn't keep time as well as with those that could keep any time while playing with greatly varying dynamics, so there is not necessarily a relationship between the two. Both timing and dynamics are part of playing with control.


----------



## tkroeker (Nov 13, 2010)

I was actually just kidding ( being a drummer I have to pick on G. players..)

I am a loud drummer from way back. Playing in a rock band and keeping up with everyone who is amplified is always a compliment. Just having fun guys.. I think the best answer if the drummer simply enjoys being loud is the plexiglass sheets. Everytime I have heard a band with these the mix was awsome and being a soundman Ill bet it was heaven for the engineer.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Nov 13, 2010)

Dillon said:


> Hire a better drummer.


 
You just hit the nail on the head with that one...


----------

